

What you should know about Angel Investors and Convertible Notes - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/what-you-should-know-about-angel-investors-and-convertible-notes

======
jbellis
Linkjacked:
[http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/03/what-...](http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/03/what-
you-should-know-about-angel-investors-and-convertible-notes.html)

~~~
idm
Wow. Shameless linkjacking. That's straight-up plagiarism. There's 0% original
content. Seriously, where's my pitchfork?

------
aditya
There's also discounts and warrant coverage that can be used to make a
convertible note a better option for angels, but it seems like most of good
angels don't like convertible notes for the reasons outlined in the post...

More here: <http://venturehacks.com/articles/debt-or-equity>

